# Datu Worden Seminar In Canada



## CanNinja (Jan 14, 2002)

Hello All,

My Name is Rod Coulter, I would like to invite you all to A Seminar with Datu Kelly Worden, the dates are April 20th and 21st in Calgary Canada. 
The Seminar will be at Martial Elements Dojo #220 8228 Macleod Tr. South.
Seminar fee is $200 or pre-reg for $175 funds are in canadian.
to register you can contact me at 403-703-6885 or by email: rodcoulter@shaw.ca 

I have been bringing Datu Worden up to Canada since 1995 and he has been both an incredible teacher as well as a great entertainer. I have also enjoyed his summer camps and many seminars in edmonton, calgary, saskatoon, and Tacoma over the past 7 years.

Also Coming this summer will be a Camp with  Datu Worden and Sensei Jay Creasey Renegade Ninjustu instructor Ranked my Grandmaster  Masaaki Hatsumi. Camp details will be finalized in the next few weeks and I will post those as I have have them.

Cheers, and train hard

Rod


----------



## Pappy Geo (Jan 14, 2002)

Hello Rod,

I would be very interested in coming to the Summer Camp, I enjoyed Jay very much at Water and Steel this past year. I very much would look forward to seeing you again! Any further information available yet like dates? location and costs? Maybe I can round up a couple of more Yanks to come also.

Pappy Geo

I sent you an email seperately with my personal information.


----------



## tsunaminw (Jan 14, 2002)

hey rod,good to see you again .missed you last camp.  im interested in comin g too,maybe i can stow away with george.we will talk soon


----------



## CanNinja (Jan 15, 2002)

Hey Guys! Great to hear from you so soon, so far I have the Date for the camp as August 2,3,4 and it will be in the kananaskis country, which is west of Calgary. It is beautiful country and as far as the pricing, we are looking at about $450cdn for the 3 days including meals and shelter. I will post more in the next week or so as I get more details.

cheers,

Rod


----------

